

Stephen Hawking joins Facebook - 01Michael10
http://www.theverge.com/2014/10/24/7064069/facebook-stephen-hawking-joins

======
byoung2
At first I thought he was going to work for Facebook, which would be
interesting and unexpected. I was disappointed that the article was just about
him creating a Facebook account.

~~~
01Michael10
I was disappointed with him joining Facebook also but why would you want him
wasting his time working with Facebook (not that he ever would)?

~~~
byoung2
I was only disappointed that the news wasn't more interesting.

